# Back,bis Chest,tris



## mikeCFD (Feb 21, 2002)

what is the best split for size what about reps and sets


----------



## oldfart (Feb 21, 2002)

The best split (if there is a best) is one where you get the most out of the energy put forth. At present I'm working chest and arms on day 1, day 3 is traps, lats and overall back and day 6 is legs and shoulders. I am really enjoying this routine. It's an abbreviated routine by Stuart McRobert. Start experimenting and find what works best for you. You can't make too many mistakes if you learn to stay away from overtraining.
good luck

of


----------



## Arnold (Feb 21, 2002)

I work chest & tri's together, and back & bi's together.

I usually do around 2 exercises for chest and 1 for bi's, and 2-3 exercises for back and 1-2 for tris.

I do around 5 sets per exercise, one is just a warm-up, and stay in the 6-10 rep range.

I work each muscle group once every 6 days.


----------



## bevan (Feb 22, 2002)

Don't overtrain whatever you do, sounds like your on the right track though, and getting lots of good advice from some of the other replies


----------



## Scotty the Body (Feb 22, 2002)

There's no "best Split" try diffrent things, alot of people like going with the Back Bi's  or chest tri's because you work the smaller muscle with the large so by the time you get to your Bi's or Tri's they don't need much more work, makes for a faster workout. 

I've don't Back/bi's   Chest/tri's   Chest/back    Bi's/tri's    chest/bi's   and Back/tri's.    They're all good. 

Rep range for mas is generally from 4-6 HEAVY weight.


----------



## mikeCFD (Feb 27, 2002)

Thanks guys I was reading about doing one body part a day and doing bis and tris togrther..


----------



## Bigtex111 (Mar 2, 2002)

I agree with oldfart.  Constant change though is key for me to keep progressing.


----------

